# Brown Discharge in the Toilet.



## Dubaichick (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi
I had ET last Sunday and since Tuesday have been having low adominal cramps and sometimes on the right and left. The cramps were sharp yesterday and when I passed water down the toilet was what looks like brown stringy discharge in the toilet. I had sharp pain today on the left and again same thing down the toilet. I am not having any bleeding. After a while using the cycolgest I seem to have watery fluid on my pants, is this normal? Could this be implantation? Or is this an infection? I am not due to test until the 16th feb. I had two day 3 5 and 6 cell with a lot of fragmentation. Hope you can help. Thank you. x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's impossible to say I'm afraid. It doesn't sound like an infection, it could be implantation, but it could just be your uterus reacting to things inside it that it's not used to,

All the best for test day,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

